# Problème démarrage Mac Pro 5.1 Linux



## CM17 (20 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé d'installer Linux mini sur mon Mac Pro vers une clé usb, mais après redémarrage je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur Mac OS, plus de gestionnaire de boot. Je suis un peu stressé, car j'ai juste accès à Linux. Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je fasse ?
Cordialement 
Clément


----------



## CM17 (20 Février 2021)

Bon après redémarrage j'arrive à arriver au gestionnaire de boot, mais il boote toujours automatiquement sur Linux, même quand la clé est débranchée, et quand elle est débranchée il affiche un terminal Linux


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

As tu essayé de démarrer avec la touche alt enfoncée ? Vois tu ton disque habituel de démarrage ?


----------



## CM17 (20 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai en fait réussi dans mac os à sélectionnner comme disque de démarrage mon ssd donc je pense que je n'ai plus de soucis.
Merci quand même


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2021)

CM17 a dit:


> J'ai en fait réussi dans mac os à sélectionnner comme disque de démarrage


Comment y es tu arrivé, dans la mesure où tu ne pouvais démarrer que sous Linux ?


----------



## CM17 (20 Février 2021)

Je pense que pour le premier démarrage il m'a empêché de booter sur un autre os. j'ai juste eu quelques plantages sur windaube avec les pilotes graphiques, je suis en train de mettre à jour les drivers.


----------

